# Italian Airforce



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ITALIEN SAVOIA MARCHETTI SM79 PRESSEPHOTO 18X12CM | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V747 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Caputred Savoia Marchetti SM-95 Transport | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V746 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti SM-35 ~ | eBay

What is that 4 bladed prop. for a type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V745 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Nose Art Italian Caproni RE2003 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V744 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Caproni Reggiani RE-2001 Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V743 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo Italian Caproni Reggiani RE2000 Falco I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V742 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Piaggio 108 Bomber ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V741 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Jeep Captured Italian Piaggio 108 Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V740 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Nose Art Italian Macchi C200 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V739 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo Captured Italian Macchi C200C Tarranto | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V738 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C200 Fighters in Flight ~ | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V737 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ German/Italian Fiat G-56 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V735 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Fiat G-50 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V734 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Fiat G-50 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V733 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Fiat G50 Fighter Libya ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V731 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C202 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V730 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~Italian IA 24306 Macchi C202 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V729 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C202 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V727 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo Captured Italian Macchi C202 Folgore | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V726 WW2 Imperial War Museum Photo Italian Macchi C202 Crash Landing El Alamein | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V725 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Cantz-1007 Bomber ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V724 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C205V Veltro Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V723 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C205V Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V722 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C205V Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V721 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C205V Veltro Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V720 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Caproni CA 331 Bomber ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V719 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Caproni CA 314 Bomber ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V718 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Caproni-Vizzola Fabrizi F-5 ~ | eBay

New one to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V717 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ SAI Ambrosini SS3 Italian Fighter ~ | eBay

new to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V716 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ SAI Ambrosini SS3 Italian Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V715 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ SAI Ambrosini SS3 Italian Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V714 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Savoia Marchetti SM-86 ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V713 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti SM-85 ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V712 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti SM-84 ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V711 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Savoia Marchttii SM-82 Tri-plan ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V710 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Savoia Marchetti SM-82 Tri-plane ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V709 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti S-73 ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V708 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Savoia Marchetti S-73P Tri Plane ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V707 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Catured Italian FIAT G-50 Macchi 300 ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V706 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian SAIMAN 202 Monoplane ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V702 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Breda 65 in flight ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

#V701 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~Captured Italian Breda 65 @ Benghasi ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)

A nice collection of images.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V709 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti S-73 ~ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555666



Actually the pic shows the S.M.81 Pipistrello but not the S.M.73. The S.M.81 was improved military variant of the civilian S.M.73.


----------



## Gastounet (Oct 7, 2019)

To answer to Snautzer, I think the aircraft with the 4 bladed props in the photo #5 is a Bristol Brigand.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2019)

Gastounet said:


> To answer to Snautzer, I think the aircraft with the 4 bladed props in the photo #5 is a Bristol Brigand.



More like a Buckingham or Buckmaster


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 8, 2019)

what's with all the holes in the Breda ? Target practice?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V718 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Caproni-Vizzola Fabrizi F-5 ~ | eBay
> 
> New one to me
> 
> View attachment 555657


Me as well. First quick look and thought it was an Italian Zero


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pressefoto 2. WK Italienische Jäger beim Auftanken, Nordafrika, H. Hoffmann | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Italien italienische Flugzeuge Fiat G 50 Jäger WK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2019)

Bernhart said:


> what's with all the holes in the Breda ? Target practice?



I thought the same, but they appear so symmetrical...


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 10, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V747 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Caputred Savoia Marchetti SM-95 Transport | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555631


hei Snoutzer.........you selling this picture? is this site a selling site too now?............and its got holes in t!!................Naw..........not intersted!.....maybe I would consider an original but not from a Snouser............


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

PonyOne
He just posts them for reference material. Everyone in the world save one person apparently knows eBay photos are sketchy at best. Selling site????? He would have been shot down long ago if he was the seller


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2019)

Post #53 are Macchi MC.200s.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Similar but the only way I can tell them apart is by the cowling


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Similar but the only way I can tell them apart is by the cowling



I agree but the Fiat G.50 seems to be more "angular" in shape ..



Fiat G.50





Macchi MC.200




the pic source: the Internet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

PonyOne said:


> hei Snoutzer.........you selling this picture? is this site a selling site too now?............and its got holes in t!!................Naw..........not intersted!.....maybe I would consider an original but not from a Snouser............



Stop sniffing the glue. Obviously not good for your brain.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2019)

Hmmm...how about that?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

#V731 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Italian Macchi C202 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh.. I have fixed the holes in the pic, just in case PonyOne wouldn't stop craping about or still sniffing the glue.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Orig. Foto Italien Flugzeug m. Wappen in WISSANT b. Boulogne Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Italian Macchi C.200 Saetta Marked 93 Sicily TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Italian Macchi C.200 Saetta In Field Sicily -TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

"Legion Condor" SM.81 italienischer Bomber in Spanien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

X Gruppo "Baleari", "Legion Condor" Fiat CR.32 Jagdflugzeug; Italian plane CR32 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

WW2 Fighter Pilot & Cloudy Skies c1940s Photo - Italian Airforce ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

Ital. Flugzeug Fiat BR.20 Flugplatz Melsbroek Brüssel Belgien | eBay

BoB


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Luftwaffe Italien ? Flugzeug Flieger in Tarnung auf Flugplatz in Deutschland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)

If the seller would be knowledgable about the WW2 aviation he knew that's a Savoia Marchetti SM.75 Marsupiale. Also if he would know where to look, he could have a look at the wing undersides. The Regia Aeronautica Fasces are quite easy noticed there. But the money makes him blind.


----------



## PonyOne (Feb 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stop sniffing the glue. Obviously not good for your brain.


Sniffing Glue?............I beg your pardon! I hope that wasn't meant as an insult......I will accept it in the spirit between two aviation collectors that appreciate good material and accept constructive criticism.


----------



## PonyOne (Feb 11, 2020)

Wurger said:


> If the seller would be knowledgable about the WW2 aviation he knew that's a Savoia Marchetti SM.75 Marsupiale. Also if he would know where to look, he could have a look at the wing undersides. The Regia Aeronautica Fasces are quite easy noticed there. But the money makes him blind.
> 
> View attachment 569375


I agree, ............... I gave him more credit than I should have. win some, lose some.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

No insult. Just good advice, although it seems to be too late. Pm ing me does not help either.


----------



## PonyOne (Feb 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Italien italienische Flugzeuge Fiat G 50 Jäger WK II | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555805


why is this picture marred and spoiled??????????????????????? how could you post such a disgraceful picture?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2020)

PonyOne


Allow me. Snautzer has been posting links to interesting aircraft photos from sellers on E-Bay. Neither the quality of the picture nor the accuracy of the link title have anything to do with him. The "marring" of these pictures is a way for the seller to prevent copying, thus reducing the value of the pic. Despite that, there are many shysters on E-Bay who have done just that and are selling photos as thought they were originals. That's an entirely different issue and not for us to solve. So, let's thank Snautzer for collecting these links for us and not criticize him for the quality of the pics or titles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Crimea: Pony know this: see Italian Airforce .Fubar told him.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2020)

Ah, thanks. I missed that. Carry on then!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

WWII 64th TCG & 82nd AB Photo Lot: Captured Italian Fighter, Sicily | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Italian Flier, After Landing, Talks With US Soldiers in Sicily | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

H167 Italien Vicenza September 1943 Flugplatz Savoia-Marchetti SM.84 Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Caproni Ca.314


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Caproni ca313


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto ICBAF Flugzeug Reggiane Re.2001 am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug b. Landung am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

He, he, he .. englische RAF flugzeug.. but a nice shot. though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Caproni Ca310


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

The same mistake in the pic label ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto englische RAF Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nifty shots but aren't those Italian Co-belligerent roundels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

Sure these are Geo. Just the seller hasn't done his homework.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI Atop Captured Italian Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo ITALIAN SAVOIA MARCHETTI SM.79 BOMBER 1942 Libya 8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)

It is not the SM.79. The bomber had the main landing gear retracted while the one in the pic has it fixed. It is the SM.81 Pipistrello.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

foto flugzeug Regia Aeronautica Savoia-Marchetti SM-85 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

foto flugzeug Regia Aeronautica FIAT CR-25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

foto flugzeug Regia Aeronautica CANT Z 518 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rar: 2 Orig.Fotos Flugzeug Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 Tunesien Jan.1943 Endkampf | eBay

Notice open top cockpit hatch


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rar: 2 Orig.Fotos Flugzeug Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 Tunesien Jan.1943 Endkampf | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug, Legion Condor, ME 109 und Heinkel, Staffel Abzeichen, Top | eBay

Fiat CR.32

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (May 15, 2020)

Heinkel CR 32, perhaps?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Altes Foto Romeo Ro.37 Italienisches Kampfflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## PonyOne (Sep 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ITALIEN SAVOIA MARCHETTI SM79 PRESSEPHOTO 18X12CM | eBay


Hi, I am not going to make a remark on each photograph, but generally speaking.............you need help in identifying the aircraft names. MACCHI not MACHI...........and I would also question some of the locations you mention: TARANTO not TARRANTO. 
just fact checking.
Tommaso Ricci


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2020)

PonyOne
Almost 100% of these are not Snauter01's wordings. If they are in the link they belong to eBay sellers who usually haven't got a clue about what they are posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## PonyOne (Sep 18, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> PonyOne
> Almost 100% of these are not Snauter01's wordings. If they are in the link they belong to eBay sellers who usually haven't got a clue about what they are posting


Its a shame that hey are not identified properly!.........oh well..........


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> PonyOne
> Almost 100% of these are not Snauter01's wordings. If they are in the link they belong to eBay sellers who usually haven't got a clue about what they are posting


He has been told that more then a few times. But that is the bad thing when sniffing glue i guess, forgetting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto Jagdflugzeug Fiat G50 Italy Kennung mit Me Bf 110 Zerstörer Nachtjäger 2WK. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Foto JU 52 Tarnlackierung Camouflage Russland Kampfgeschwader 55 Greif | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 16, 2020)

nice!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 16, 2020)

WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 16, 2020)

Color shot of Fiat G 12's

WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 16, 2020)

What gets me is that this guy that is selling these beautiful yet marred pics, is that he probably got them from some archive site, and downloaded them for nothing! and now he's try to snuff a buck or two from fans of the Italian Air Force of yesterday!...........just irks me like crazy............maybe the eBay seller of these pics should sniff better glue, the old LePage contact cement doesn't cut it anymore.......


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 16, 2020)

Wurger said:


> He, he, he .. englische RAF flugzeug.. but a nice shot. though.


what's so funny?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2020)

PonyOne said:


> what's so funny?


The link said it was RAF


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The link said it was RAF


just referring to the snickering! and its not an RAF aircraft (flugzeug)............no?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2020)

Most of the links on eBay have the wrong aircraft information

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2020)

PonyOne said:


> just referring to the snickering! and its not an RAF aircraft (flugzeug)............no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PonyOne (Oct 17, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 598494


The Puglia airfields were like a home to the Savoia Marchetti, due to the natural flat landscape of the regions, strategic location for accessing Albany, Greece, Turkey, Crete, North Africa, the Holy Lands.......that any of the Savoia Marchetti flew with the RAF out of Bari (Puglia) ?...........i dunno!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

Original WW2 Royal Air Force RCAF "PILOT EXAMINES SMASHED ITALIAN MACCHI 202" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

N804 Afrika italienisches Transportflugzeug Savoia-Marchetti SM.84 Emblem Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

1418 Foto Flugzeug Caproni C133 Sanitätsflugzeug in weiß mit roten Kreuzen /2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

1417 Foto Flugzeug Caproni C133 Sanitätsflugzeug in weiß mit roten Kreuzen /1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

1415 Foto Flugzeug Torpedobomber SIAI Marchetti S.79 Sparviero 283. Squa. /1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.81 Pipistrello Maintenance Manual RARE ARCHIVE plans etc | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for doing that my friend. Here and elsewhere. 👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG SCHWEDEN LUFTWAFFE SWEDEN AIR FORCE CA311 RARE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG SM 82 LUFTWAFFE TRANSPORT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MACCHI MC 205 VELTRO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto, 2.Weltkrieg, Italien, Italienischer Bomber vom Typ "SAVOIA" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

AK Italienischer leichter Bomber vom Typ Caproni A P 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO REPRINT AVION REGGIANE SERIE 2000 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2021)

Here's a better photo of it without the aging added....Google Translate


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Top Originalfoto, Afrikakorps ,italienisches Jagdflugzeug von Typ Macchi MC.200 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

Altes Foto Romeo Ro.37bis Italienisches Kampfflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 PHOTO German Press Agency AERONAUTICA ITALIANA FIGHTERS 1942 ab | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Real Photographs Co 984 - Breda 65 Bomber-fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ITALIENISCHES FLUZEUG I-BONZ | eBay

Jona J.6, I-BONZ, MM313 140 hp FIAT A.54

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1930s CHINA NATIONALIST AIR FORCE BREDA 27 ITALIAN MADE WARPLANE PHOTO 国军意大利战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

Luftwaffe 4x Ju52, Destroyed Wreck, Orig Photo. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM 81 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MACCHI MC 200 SAETTA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Foto Caproni Wasserflugzeug,Italien,photo military aircraft italy,seaplane,plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foto: Jagd-Flugzeuge aus Italien auf dem Flugplatz Trapani auf Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay

Forgotten airfields europe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

81) Foto ITALIEN - Luftwaffe - Flugzeug Bomber, Typ CAPRONI, Attente Alle Eliche | eBay


Entdecken Sie 81) Foto ITALIEN - Luftwaffe - Flugzeug Bomber, Typ CAPRONI, Attente Alle Eliche in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





attenti alle eliche = watch out for prop. 

Caproni Ca.309 Ghibli

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO BEUTE FLUGZEUG SM 82 LUFTWAFFE TRANSPORT | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610027











Foto italienisches SM. 82 Flugzeug mit Beute Kennung der Luftwaffe auf Kreta ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto italienisches SM. 82 Flugzeug mit Beute Kennung der Luftwaffe auf Kreta ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Iraklion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

FIAT CR42 FALCO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FIAT CR42 FALCO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





File:Captured Fiat CR42 at RAF Duxford.jpg - Wikimedia Commons A captured Italian Fiat CR.42 _Falco_ (RAF serial BT474) of the RAF Air Fighting Development Unit, parked in a dispersal at Duxford, Cambridgeshire (UK). The aircraft was salvaged following a forced landing at Orfordness, Suffolk, on 11 November 1940, and was kept by the AFDU through the war. It is preserved and displayed at the Royal Air Force Museum Hendon, as MM5701 '13-95'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> File:Captured Fiat CR42 at RAF Duxford.jpg - Wikimedia Commons A captured Italian Fiat CR.42 _Falco_ (RAF serial BT474) of the RAF Air Fighting Development Unit, parked in a dispersal at Duxford, Cambridgeshire (UK). The aircraft was salvaged following a forced landing at Orfordness, Suffolk, on 11 November 1940, and was kept by the AFDU through the war. It is preserved and displayed at the Royal Air Force Museum Hendon, as MM5701 '13-95'.






RAFM 119

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Afrikakorps ,italienisches Flugzeug Breda Ba.88 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Afrikakorps ,italienisches Flugzeug Breda Ba.88 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Breda Ba. 88 Lince

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bombardieri italiani e tedeschi nella base di Chievres


Bombardieri italiani e tedeschi nella base di Chievres: in primo piano la coda di un Cant-Z 1007 BIS, in secondo piano un Fiat BR. 20, più indietro si vede un BF-110 che atterra, sullo sfondo le piste



patrimonio.archivioluce.com












Bombardieri e avieri lungo le piste di una base aerea delle forze dell'asse


Bombardieri e avieri lungo le piste di una base aerea delle forze dell'asse: in primo piano si vede un Cant-Z1007BIS, in secondo piano due avieri, sullo sfondo un BF-110 e altri avieri



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





CANT Z1007Bis 22301

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Il muso di un bombardiere Savoia Marchetti S71 coi rotori in funzione


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





Savoia Marchetti S71

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un aviere effettua dei ritocchi col pennello sullo stemma fascista situato nell'ala di un aeroplano


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un idrovolante Cant Z506 in mare


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





Cant Z506

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un gruppo di aeroplani su un campo di aviazione che confina col mare, un idrovolante Cant Z506 in mare, montagne sullo sfondo


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





Cant Z506


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Idrovolanti Cant Z506 ormeggiati in mare a grande distanza dalla costa






Cant Z506

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un pilota e un aviere salgono a bordo di un caccia G-50 col rotore in funzione


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





G-50


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un gruppo di avieri riforniscono di carburante un caccia G-50


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





G-50


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Avieri caricano un nastro di proiettili in una delle mitragliatrici interne di un caccia Macchi MC 200


Avieri caricano un nastro di proiettili in una delle mitragliatrici interne di un caccia Macchi MC 200: gli avieri inseriscono il nastro in un'apertura sulla parte sinistra dell'aeroplano



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





G-50


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Piloti e avieri riposano seduti sotto un caccia Macchi MC 200


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





Macchi MC200

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Un aviere maneggia una mitragliatrice all'interno di un SM 79


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





SM79

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 6, 2021)

I think that's the first time I've seen anything of an SM 79 interior. Not that I ever looked.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto WK II Flugzeug 1945 E1.85 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Flugzeug 1945 E1.85 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





CANT506

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1069 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Flugzeug SM79 Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1069 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Flugzeug SM79 Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1075 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Transport - Flugzeug LKW | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1075 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Transport - Flugzeug LKW in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1071 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Flugzeug SM79 Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1071 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Palermo italienisches Flugzeug SM79 Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 27, 2021)

Great Detail shot of that SM-81's bomb Aimer's position!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 27, 2021)

He must enjoy the exhaust so close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V746 WWII Imperial War Museum Photo ~ Captured Italian Savoia Marchetti SM-35 ~ | eBay
> 
> What is that 4 bladed prop. for a type?
> 
> View attachment 555632


Bristol Buckingham?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> What is that 4 bladed prop. for a type?



It's a Bristol Buckmaster.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Savoia Marchetti S71



SM.79 Sparviero.



Snautzer01 said:


> G-50



Macchi C.200s in #209 through 211, same aircraft as in #212.

For generic identification purposes and this isn't a criticism of you Snautzer, stirling work for putting these up for us to view as always, the easiest way to tell the two apart, because they do look alike, is as follows:

The engine cowls of the C.200s have the very prominent bumps on them, whereas the G.50's cowls are smoother, and the C.200s have a curved fin leading edge, whereas the G.50's is straight, the fuselage tapering to a point aft of the rudder is more pronounced on the C.200 compared to the G.50 and the C.200 has an oval rear fuselage in cross section, whereas the G.50's is slab sided and flat at its base. The C.200 is all metal construction, whereas the G.50 has a wooden covering to its rear fuselage, which isn't so obvious at first glance, but explains the different rear fuselage contours. Other salient features include, the C.200 is generally seen without a spinner, whereas the G.50 is often seen with a spinner and there are differences in the undercarriage doors, the C.200 has a straight trailing edge to its doors, whereas the G.50 does not.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: IMAM RO 1 (REECE) B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1927 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: IMAM RO 1 (REECE) B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1927 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





IMAM Ro.1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

Frankreich Paris Flughafen Le Bourget Flugzeug italienischer 4-Mot 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich Paris Flughafen Le Bourget Flugzeug italienischer 4-Mot 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





I-ALPE DC2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I-ALPE DC2



Great comparative image of airliners of the early to mid 1930s, with a Fokker F.VIIb/3m of Air France, Savoia Marchetti SM.74 of Ala Littoria and a Douglas DC-2 of KLM.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto italienisches Fiat CR.42 Falco Doppeldecker Flugzeug - Luftwaffe Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto italienisches Fiat CR.42 Falco Doppeldecker Flugzeug - Luftwaffe Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fiat CR42

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto italienisches Fiat G.50 Freccia Flugzeug auf einem Flugplatz der Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto italienisches Fiat G.50 Freccia Flugzeug auf einem Flugplatz der Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fiat G50 Freccia (arrow)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor Savoia-Marchetti SM79

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

1944 Yugoslavia -Italian Aircraft with arms for Partisans

Savoia Marchetti SM82 "Canguru",















1944 Yugoslavia -Italian Aircraft with arms for Partisans I.W.M. photo 18 by13cm | eBay


1944 Yugoslavia -Italian Aircraft with arms for Partisans I.W.M. photo 18 by13cm A Savio Marchetti 82 transport plane arrives at Niksit with supplies.Italian Arm of the B.A.F. 29.11.1944 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

IMAM Ro44 




















WW2 Rare Photograph of Italian Airforce IMAM Ro.44 fighter seaplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Rare Photograph of Italian Airforce IMAM Ro.44 fighter seaplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pressefoto Italienische Maschine auf Russischen Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Pressefoto Italienische Maschine auf Russischen Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Aerei Italiani macchi C.202 bombardano mezzi Inglesi bombing avion old photo Luce | For sale on Delcampe


€6.00 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

Reggiane RE2001 nr 152 MM9227














Original WW II Photo: AAF Soldier in Front of Captured Italian Fighter Aircraft | eBay


The photo is in very good condition with slight yellowing on the backside. The photos above are of the actual photos for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi there Snautzer01,

as you notice I am new to this forum - but you did post one of my two favorite Italian aircraft's.
How competitive was the Reggiane RE2001 from 1941-43 towards it's foes, such as Hurricane, P-40, and the Spitfire?

If this thread is meant to be a pure photo thread, please excuse my intrusion. - maybe some Mod can be kind enough to delete my post.

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Cant 515 captured beute














 FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 CANT 515 MIT DEUTSCHEN KENNZEICHEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 CANT 515 MIT DEUTSCHEN KENNZEICHEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2022)

Rare bird. Only 11 made according to Wiki.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

PIAGGIO P.32 medium bomber
























WW2 Photograph of Italian Airforce PIAGGIO P.32 medium bomber aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Photograph of Italian Airforce PIAGGIO P.32 medium bomber aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Fiat G.55 Centauro (Italian: "Centaur")














WWII: FIAT G55 CENTAURO GT ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FIAT G55 CENTAURO GT ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

28-10 Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Savoia Marchetti SM.79 Legion Condor



















K4510 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Savoia Marchetti SM.79 Legion Condor LC Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4510 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Savoia Marchetti SM.79 Legion Condor LC Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Caproni Ca.314














(y32)Norwegen? Flugzeug Flieger Plane Tarn Camo Emblem Beute Soldat Winter | eBay


Entdecken Sie (y32)Norwegen? Flugzeug Flieger Plane Tarn Camo Emblem Beute Soldat Winter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

PASSAGIERKABINE SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM83
















FOTO FLUGZEUG PASSAGIERKABINE SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM 83 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG PASSAGIERKABINE SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM 83 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Fiat BR20














J851 Afrika italienischer Fiat BR.20 ? Bomber camo Flugzeug Luftwaffe Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie J851 Afrika italienischer Fiat BR.20 ? Bomber camo Flugzeug Luftwaffe Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Fiat G50






















J848 Afrika italienisches Fiat G.50 Jagdflugzeug Luftwaffe Italien Emblem Wappen | eBay
J849 Afrika italienisches Fiat G.50 Jagdflugzeug Luftwaffe Italien Emblem Wappen | eBay
J850 Afrika italienisches Fiat G.50 Jagdflugzeug Luftwaffe Italien Emblem Wappen | eBay
J847 Foto Afrika italienisches Fiat G.50 Jagdflugzeug Luftwaffe Italien airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

i think its italian but what?














Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Martin Bomber B-10 Bulgarien Camo Tarnopol G386 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Martin Bomber B-10 Bulgarien Camo Tarnopol G386 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)

Yep .. that's the Caproni Ca.135bis.





the source: the net.

A nice link .. Caproni Ca

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

Beute captured Savoia-Marchetti SM Balkenkreuz tarn camo ??+FF Kennung














Foto Photo CA italienische Savoia-Marchetti SM Balkenkreuz tarn camo FF Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Photo CA italienische Savoia-Marchetti SM Balkenkreuz tarn camo FF Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 Marsupiale is correct but why captured?


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2022)

Timing?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Fiat CR32 in german markings Balkenkreuz FIAT CR32 I./JGr 134 Wien-Aspern 1938

















FIAT CR 32 I./JGr 134 Wien-Aspern 1938 Original Foto ca 3,5x6cm | eBay
FIAT CR 32 I./JGr 134 Wien-Aspern 1938 Original Foto ca 3,5x6cm | eBay
FIAT CR 32 I./JGr 134 Wien-Aspern 1938 Original Foto ca 3,5x6cm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Macchi C.202














FOTO FLUGZEUG MACCHI C 220 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG MACCHI C 220 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 Marsupiale is correct but why captured?


Maybe appropriated would be a better description.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor italienische Flugzeug airfield Ávila














L94 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor italienische Flugzeug airfield Ávila | eBay


Entdecken Sie L94 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor italienische Flugzeug airfield Ávila in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Baugher FE-300 Macchi C.202 Serie XIII. Previously EB-300. Foreign Equipment Branch, Technical Data Laboratory, Air Technical Service Command, Wright Field, Dayton, OH 15May44. Foreign Evaluation Center, Air Technical Service Command, Freeman Field, Seymour, IN. Renumbered as FE-498.















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 1945 PHOTO CAPTURED ITALIAN MAACHI MA202 FIGHTER 25x21 cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 1945 PHOTO CAPTURED ITALIAN MAACHI MA202 FIGHTER</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">This plane was captured by US forces in 1943 and taken to the US. It was renumbered to FE498 in 1945 and again to...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Spain Condor














Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung und Name in Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung und Name in Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sabena SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM73 OO-AGO












ORIGINAL 1930s RPPC SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM73 TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT 13 x 7 cm | eBay
ORIGINAL 1930s RPPC SAVOIA-MARCHETTI SM73 TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT 13 x 7 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Savoia-Marchetti SM82 Spain Condor














Foto Spanien, italienische Savoia-Marchetti SM.82, Legion Condor Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, italienische Savoia-Marchetti SM.82, Legion Condor Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)

And again not the Legion Condor but the Aviazione Legionaria fighting against the Spanish Republic as a part of the Nationalist AF.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Caproni Fiat Macci floatplanes







































6 Fotos italienische Flugzeuge Seekampfflugzeuge Caproni Fiat Macci Schwimmer ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 6 Fotos italienische Flugzeuge Seekampfflugzeuge Caproni Fiat Macci Schwimmer ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Savoia-Marchetti SM82 Spain Condor



Misleading caption. This is an SM.79 Sparviero. The SM.82 was a fat thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

Good catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.82 captured beute RAF 104 Squadron














WW2 Period - RAF 104 Squadron Vickers Wellington Bomber. Vintage Photograph | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Photograph </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 Period - RAF 104 Squadron Vickers Wellington Bomber </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size approx 14.5cm x 9.5cm (slightly bigger than a...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Spain Condor Fiat Cr32














Foto Luftwaffe. HE 51 Legion Condor, Staffelwappen, Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe. HE 51 Legion Condor, Staffelwappen, Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)

And again, not the Legion Condor plane but the Italian Aviazione Legionaria ( Italian Aviation Legion ). Judging by the squadron emblem, number and marking on the wheel spat the CR.32 belonged to the 20ª Squadriglia, XXIIIº Gruppo. The XXIIIº Gruppo “Asso di Bastoni” emblem can be found on the Fiats of the 18ª and 19ª Squadriglia. But the markings on the wheel spats were different and depended on the squadron.










the spurce: FIAT CR-32 CHIRRI


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

I know. Dont you worry about that. That is not why i type condor. When search people tend to look on conflict or a term used often. Like BoB or Condor Spain. One has to have advanced understanding of the conflict to search for Italian Aviazione Legionaria dont you think? So for the more novice researcher or interested i use condor spain.



Wurger said:


> And again, not the Legion Condor


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)

To be honest, you are right. So keep them comming.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Surely i will do. Appreciate the trouble and time you take to edit, help, rectify all the f- ups i made over time.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)

THX. Also I thank you for the great work on posting the pictures. Really well done !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

Breda 88














ORIGINAL ITALIAN WW2 PHOTO BREDA BA.88 GROUND ATTACK AIRCRAFT 16x11cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL ITALIAN WW2 PHOTO BREDA BA.88 GROUND ATTACK AIRCRAFT</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 16 x 11 cm</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is very good</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Captured beute Piaggio P108














Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online kaufen | eBay


Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online entdecken bei eBay.



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 29, 2022)

Is that the version with the 75mm cannon installed?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

358














Foto Afrikakorps DAK abgeschossenes italenisches Flugzeug Kennung mailing (570) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Afrikakorps DAK abgeschossenes italenisches Flugzeug Kennung mailing (570) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 5, 2022)

Fiat G-50?


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 6, 2022)

I think so


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Macchi 205 1944 ANR














2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 1944 ANR !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 1944 ANR !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Macchi 205 1944 ANR3














2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 1944 ANR !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 1944 ANR !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Macchi 205 Prototype














2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 Prototyp Top !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK Foto Flugzeug Macchi 205 Prototyp Top !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

372















Original WW II Italian Military Aviation Postcard | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW II Italian Military Aviation Postcard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)

MC. 200 Saetta of the 372° Squadriglia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2023)

Good shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 6, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> Macchi 205 Prototype
> 
> View attachment 698055
> 
> ...


Nice is that a 20mm mounted on the fuselage between the engine air inlet and the exhaust?


----------

